# Durere și  lacrimi / Vărsate-n doi



## Languagelearner123456

These are the lyrics from a song by one of my favorite romanian bands "DJ Project"
"Durere si lacrimi Varsate-n doi". This translates to "Pain and tears we shed together". I am confused about the function of -n in this case.


----------



## farscape

For rythm and rhyme reasons  - it does sound better at times and/or makes the speech more fluid - we see certain letters being omitted in colloquial language (and not only, see într-o and într-un) :

"Durere și lacrimi vărsate în doi" -> suffering and tears shared by two (people).

NB: in most cases *în* translates as *in*, in English.

Later,
f.


----------



## irinet

Hi,
It's very similar to the English colloquial short form of, say, "I'm" instead of writing 'I am'.


----------



## Excing62

Hi. I could translate like: Pain and tears shared by two (people)


----------



## irinet

Right. Like both feel the same sorrows.


----------

